# ~*~April Mummys ~*~ 5Girls 2Boys ~*~



## emmylou92

*April Baby's* 
:baby: KiwiMOM - 06.04.12 - Iris Teresa. :baby: 
:baby: ArmyWifeJenn - 07.04.12 - Mackenzie Rose. :baby:
:baby: rhdr9193 (Rachel) - 09.04.12 - Freddie George or Oliver George :baby:
:baby: Brytnijo - 09.04.12 - :baby:
:blue: ashleypauline - (ashley) - 09.04.12 - Kaiden James :blue:
:blue: bumphenders (Jodie) - 14.04.12 - Eliot Daniel :blue:
:baby:MaybeP (Kelly) - 16.04.12 - Avery Lynn Elizabeth Davis :baby: 
:blue: mommy2bee415 - 16.04.12 -  :blue:
:baby: blamesydney (Sydney) - 16.04.12 - Scarlet Raine Elizabeth Parker. :baby:
:blue: lovemybabaa - 16.04.12 - Max :blue:
:baby: 060509.x (Trish) - 17.04.12 - Alice Emily :baby:
:pink: Mummylou23 (Lou) -17.04.12 - Brooke:pink:
:pink: tiffffx - 18.04.12 - :pink: Carly
:blue: freckles1117 (viri) - 19.04.12 - :blue:
:pink: mum_erin - 20.04.92 - :pink: 
:blue: Miss_Quirky - 23.04.12 - :blue:
:pink: Robynx - 24.04.92 - :pink: 
:pink: emilliewyn92 (Emillie) - 25.04.12 - Francesca Lindi Walker :pink:  
:pink: emmylou92 - 26.04.12 - :pink:
:blue: Abby (Abby) - 29.04.12 - Douglas :blue:
:yellow: BeckiiAndBump - 29.4.12 - Maisie/James :yellow:


*Babys Born* 
:pink: ArmyWifeJenn - Mackenzie Elise - 6lbs 4oz - 16.03.12 :pink: 
:pink: KiwiMOM - Iris Teresa - 01.04.12 :pink: 
:pink: Blamesydney- Scarlet Raine Elizabeth- 8lbs 1oz - 10.04.12 :pink:
:blue: rhdr9193..x - Oliver - 7lb 10.5 oz - 11.04.12 :blue: 
:pink: 060509.x - Alice Emily - 6lbs 7oz - 12.04.12 :pink:
:blue: Brytnijo - Raeynn Orion - 7lbs 14oz - 14.04.12 :blue:
:pink: Maybep - Avery Lynn Elizabeth - 6lbs 5oz - 15.04.12 :pink:




​


----------



## KiwiMOM

emmylou92 said:


> So I'm due in April, and back when I was preggowith Hollie we had a thread for nearly every month that a baby was born where all the
> 
> due dates, mummys names, babys names (if chosen) and gender were written, then when we started popping we added, DOB, weight time and such.
> 
> So APRIL 2012 mummys whens your dates if your post me
> 
> Your user name- your EDD- expecting:pink:?:blue:?:yellow:? Baby name?
> 
> I'll add it.
> *April Baby's*
> 
> emmylou92 - 26.04.12 - :yellow:
> ​

I am :thumbup: Due on the 6th, find out the gender in 3 weeks (where did the time go and why is it moving slowly again??) and my names are Cole Davis (I think we're having a boy) and Iris Teresa :cloud9: great idea! :flower:


----------



## MaybeP

MaybeP (Kelly) - April 16th - Girl - Avery Lynn


----------



## emmylou92

I've added you, just gives us all somewhere to come to chat with people that are due in the same month :)

Maybe even get some bump/mummy/bnb buddys going on :)


----------



## KiwiMOM

:haha: we are staggered in 10 day increments so far :)


----------



## emmylou92

Its going well, just need all the other lady's to get their ass onlie so I can add them too!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Hi I'm Rachel due April 9th :) find out gender on 23rd Nov but completely convinced it's a boy as I want a girl real bad haha. No girls names as yet, but for a boy we like Freddie George or Oliver George, we think :) x


----------



## KiwiMOM

rhdr9193..x said:


> Hi I'm Rachel due April 9th :) find out gender on 23rd Nov but completely convinced it's a boy as I want a girl real bad haha. No girls names as yet, but for a boy we like Freddie George or Oliver George, we think :) x

Before I even got my BFP I wanted a little girl and that's one of the reasons I feel so strongly that I'll be having a boy :haha:


----------



## Mummylou23

lou due 17th april found out gender this weekend coming. jodie michaela for a girl unsure for a boy


----------



## 060509.x

I'm Trish (can see my username anyway haha), I'm due April 17th - A week after my birthday! And Ima find out what it is on my Boyfriend's birthday - November 30th :) It doesn't have a name yet haha :)


----------



## ashleypauline

I'm ashley!! Due April 9th! and I find out bean's gender on November 21!! Names are Aubree Luella or Kaiden Lucas :cloud9:


----------



## AllStar

:)


----------



## Abby_

I'm Abby. I'm due 29th April (so only just made it into this group!). I haven't had a letter though yet saying the date of my next scan, so don't know what i'm having. Can't wait to find out and start planning names though! :D


----------



## emmylou92

Well girlys I've added you all, Im sure there must be more April mummys out there,

Abby you seem pretty new so, welcome and congrats!


----------



## Shaunagh

Thread's looking good! :thumbup:
I'm jealous cause i'm more or less positive im gunna be an april mummy :(


----------



## bumphenders

Im Jodie, I'm due on 14th April.

Find out what I'm having in just over 4 weeks.

If i have a girl she'll be called Ava Grace and if I have a boy he'll be called Oliver Daniel :D :flow:


----------



## Shaunagh

bumphenders said:


> Im Jodie, I'm due on 14th April.
> 
> Find out what I'm having in just over 4 weeks.
> 
> If i have a girl she'll be called Ava Grace and if I have a boy he'll be called Oliver Daniel :D :flow:

Oliver Daniel was most likely gunna be my LO's name if she had turned out to be a boy. Good choice! :thumbup:


----------



## Shansam

Aww this is really nice
Its funny how all the birds are holding yellow bundles which will soon turn :blue: or :pink: !


----------



## bumphenders

Shaunagh said:


> bumphenders said:
> 
> 
> Im Jodie, I'm due on 14th April.
> 
> Find out what I'm having in just over 4 weeks.
> 
> If i have a girl she'll be called Ava Grace and if I have a boy he'll be called Oliver Daniel :D :flow:
> 
> Oliver Daniel was most likely gunna be my LO's name if she had turned out to be a boy. Good choice! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aww really? I do agree its a good choice.
:flow:


----------



## dragonmcnuggz

Im erin, due april fifth :) finding out gender on nov fourteenth, braeden for a boy and kenzie for a girl!


----------



## emmylou92

Shaunagh said:


> bumphenders said:
> 
> 
> Im Jodie, I'm due on 14th April.
> 
> Find out what I'm having in just over 4 weeks.
> 
> If i have a girl she'll be called Ava Grace and if I have a boy he'll be called Oliver Daniel :D :flow:
> 
> Oliver Daniel was most likely gunna be my LO's name if she had turned out to be a boy. Good choice! :thumbup:Click to expand...

If you do have an April Baby I'll be happy to add you!


----------



## Mummylou23

hi hun im on team pink!! found out yesterday and can you change the name i gave to brooke


----------



## freckles1117

hi! im viri, due on April 19, expecting a boy but not completely sure! :) not sure on names yet...but still thinking &#58373;


----------



## emmylou92

Updated girlys!


----------



## emmylou92

DO we need any updates?


----------



## tiffffx

due 18/04/12
gender not known yet:(
girl - Carly 
Boy - Tyler or jayden <3


----------



## emmylou92

Updated :)


----------



## KiwiMOM

I'll have one for you (hopefully) later on today! :happydance:


----------



## emmylou92

Yay! Another mummy finding out the sex :)


----------



## 060509.x

Arrh I'm so jealous of you guys who know what your LO is! I really want to know! Only 2 weeks left! D:


----------



## KiwiMOM

060509.x said:


> Arrh I'm so jealous of you guys who know what your LO is! I really want to know! Only 2 weeks left! D:

the week before went sooo slowly, but once it got down to a week left I have no idea where the time went! but now I'm sure today will creep along :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

I cheated We booked a private scan 4 weeks before my 20 week scan as we couldn't wait, we are having another at 30 weeks so we can see her even better :)


----------



## 060509.x

Ima have to try and keep myself occupied and busy next week so it doesn't go too slow! It's like waiting for Christmas!


----------



## ashleypauline

i find out monday!! bahhh 6 more days...im dying!


----------



## KiwiMOM

pleased to announce I'm joining team :pink:


----------



## emmylou92

Any updates?!?!

There has to be some!


----------



## KiwiMOM

ME! I can't remember if I've already said this but I'm still :yellow: up there and I'm now :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## 060509.x

I have an update! I'm team :pink: :3 and her name will be Alice Emily!


----------



## emmylou92

Kelly (MaybeP) I updated for you!


----------



## bumphenders

Could you change mine to :blue: and Elliot Daniel pleassssse :)

:flow:


----------



## tiffffx

me having a girlieee !


----------



## emmylou92

Updated.
Anyone know what dragonmcnuggz rhdr9193  are having, or if they still come on BnB?


----------



## jenn2282

wow alot of pinks for april. I'm not a teen but i am a pink too . It's interesting to see what gender takes over certain months.


----------



## emmylou92

You have given your daughter a beautiful name


----------



## Abby_

I find out in 8 days! :happydance:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm still here :) waiting on another scan on tues, bubz wouldn't turn last time :/ xx


----------



## bumphenders

sorry to be picky but i need a :blue: not a :pink: haha.
Unless this is a sign Elliot will be born a girl hahaha!

:)


----------



## Jen_xx

I'm due April 7th and on team pink. We are naming our princess Mackenzie Rose.


----------



## emmylou92

I'll update, Abby_not long now bet you cant wait!

rhdr9193..x - Let us know Tuesday!

Bet you both have pink bumps.

Bumphenders, sorry for the mistake.

Armywifejenn I'll add you now.


----------



## ashleypauline

My bump iss :blue: not :pink: hahaa =]

Kaiden James


----------



## mommy2bee416

I'm due on the 16th and I'm having a little boy


----------



## blamesydney

My name is Sydney, my due date is April 17th, and I'm expecting :pink:. Her name will be Scarlet Raine Parker. :flower:


----------



## xXerinXx

blamesydney said:


> Her name will be Scarlet Raine Parker. :flower:

That's a beautiful name! Good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## 060509.x

blamesydney said:


> My name is Sydney, my due date is April 17th, and I'm expecting :pink:. Her name will be Scarlet Raine Parker. :flower:

You're due the same day as me! :haha: 
LOVE that name, especially Raine!! :thumbup:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Add a little boy to tht list :) 
Having a little prince xx


----------



## blamesydney

xXerinXx said:


> blamesydney said:
> 
> 
> Her name will be Scarlet Raine Parker. :flower:
> 
> That's a beautiful name! Good choice. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I let her daddy pick it, and I just fell in love with it. :cloud9:


----------



## blamesydney

060509.x said:


> blamesydney said:
> 
> 
> My name is Sydney, my due date is April 17th, and I'm expecting :pink:. Her name will be Scarlet Raine Parker. :flower:
> 
> You're due the same day as me! :haha:
> LOVE that name, especially Raine!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

YAY! Due date buddies! :hugs: And thank you, what are you naming yours? :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

blamesydney said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blamesydney said:
> 
> 
> My name is Sydney, my due date is April 17th, and I'm expecting :pink:. Her name will be Scarlet Raine Parker. :flower:
> 
> You're due the same day as me! :haha:
> LOVE that name, especially Raine!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! Due date buddies! :hugs: And thank you, what are you naming yours? :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs: 

We've decided our girl is going to be called Alice Emily!


----------



## Jen_xx

ashleypauline said:


> My bump iss :blue: not :pink: hahaa =]
> 
> Kaiden James

I was confued. It says you're having a girl with a name and all. LOL


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

":pink: ashleypauline - (ashley) - 09.04.12 - Aubree Luella :pink:"

Isnt Ashley having a Little Boy called Kaiden?? :wacko:

xxx

EDIT: It's already been commented on lol.. I'm slow :dohh:


----------



## blamesydney

060509.x said:


> :hugs:
> 
> We've decided our girl is going to be called Alice Emily!

Ohohoh, I almost went with Alice. I've always loved that name. Unfortunately one of my ex boyfriends cheated on me with a girl named Alice, so I just let BD pick. :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

blamesydney said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> We've decided our girl is going to be called Alice Emily!
> 
> Ohohoh, I almost went with Alice. I've always loved that name. Unfortunately one of my ex boyfriends cheated on me with a girl named Alice, so I just let BD pick. :haha:Click to expand...

My boyfriend actually picked that name :haha: 
Emily comes from my best friend, she's been like a sister to me for the entire time I've known her, I just wish she lived closer!


----------



## emmylou92

think its all right now!


----------



## Robynx

Due April 24th having a girl :)


----------



## emmylou92

Updated


----------



## blamesydney

060509.x said:


> blamesydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> We've decided our girl is going to be called Alice Emily!
> 
> Ohohoh, I almost went with Alice. I've always loved that name. Unfortunately one of my ex boyfriends cheated on me with a girl named Alice, so I just let BD pick. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My boyfriend actually picked that name :haha:
> Emily comes from my best friend, she's been like a sister to me for the entire time I've known her, I just wish she lived closer!Click to expand...

My baby's father is no longer my boyfriend, but he picked Scarlet when he was. Funny thing is, his older brother has a daughter named Violet whom isn't even a year old yet. Violet and Scarlet. How adorable is that! :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

blamesydney said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blamesydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> We've decided our girl is going to be called Alice Emily!
> 
> Ohohoh, I almost went with Alice. I've always loved that name. Unfortunately one of my ex boyfriends cheated on me with a girl named Alice, so I just let BD pick. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My boyfriend actually picked that name :haha:
> Emily comes from my best friend, she's been like a sister to me for the entire time I've known her, I just wish she lived closer!Click to expand...
> 
> My baby's father is no longer my boyfriend, but he picked Scarlet when he was. Funny thing is, his older brother has a daughter named Violet whom isn't even a year old yet. Violet and Scarlet. How adorable is that! :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Awwh, my sisters are too young to have babies, well two of them are anyway. My boyfriend doesn't have any siblings so Alice won't have any first cousins anytime soon!


----------



## blamesydney

060509.x said:


> :thumbup: Awwh, my sisters are too young to have babies, well two of them are anyway. My boyfriend doesn't have any siblings so Alice won't have any first cousins anytime soon!

My sister is too, and there's pretty much no hope for my brother in the near future. :dohh: I just think it's so neat that she'll have another little girl to play with. As long as violets nice to her. She punched out Scarlets grandfathers tooth one time. :laugh2:


----------



## 060509.x

blamesydney said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Awwh, my sisters are too young to have babies, well two of them are anyway. My boyfriend doesn't have any siblings so Alice won't have any first cousins anytime soon!
> 
> My sister is too, and there's pretty much no hope for my brother in the near future. :dohh: I just think it's so neat that she'll have another little girl to play with. As long as violets nice to her. She punched out Scarlets grandfathers tooth one time. :laugh2:Click to expand...

Kids :haha:


----------



## Abby_

Aww, last one still yellow. Well it can now be changed to team :blue:!! Haven't decided on his name yet. :)


----------



## emilliewyn92

Im Emillie and I'm due April 25th :D 
Sooo excited, I've got a little girl coming, she will be Francesca Lindi Walker and I can't wait to meet her!!!!!!1


----------



## emmylou92

Updated!!!


----------



## emmylou92

Any new aditions or changes.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I've stated this a few places, but don't see it so I will again. :)

Laurel, I'm due April 23rd, and having a boy ^^


----------



## BrytniJo

Hi, I'm Brytni. Due April 9th with an(as of yet) unnamed baby boy. :)


----------



## ashleypauline

can't wait for these babies to start coming!!


----------



## KiwiMOM

its getting close! I wonder who will be first in April, I think I'll go over.


----------



## emmylou92

Updated, i dont think i will go too far overdue maybe a day or so, but with Elsie being our second she should come pretty close to the edd.


----------



## Abby_

99% sure i'll have a May baby. :')


----------



## ashleypauline

im thinking mr.kaiden is coming March 28th haha


----------



## blamesydney

Scarlet needs to stay in there until her due date at least, as march 14th is my brothers birthday, march 23rd is FOB's, april 7th my parents will be out of town, and april 11th is my sisters birthday! :dohh:


----------



## emilliewyn92

Abby_ said:


> 99% sure i'll have a May baby. :')

Me too!!!!!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## 060509.x

My aunt seems to think my bambino is gonna come early! I hope she waits at least until after my birthday seeing as it's April 10th and she's due the 17th! I'm a bit annoying with numbers too, I'd love for her to come on a date that ends in 3 or 7 but it's not my choice :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Everyone said hollie would come early, but she was 8 days over due. Haha


----------



## emmylou92

Any new. April mummys? 

Any changes?


----------



## MaybeP

My due date was changed to April 21 :( But I'm still going by my ticker!


----------



## emmylou92

Do you want me to change it or leave it?


----------



## Abby_

All the April mummys have found out the sex! Be interesting to see if they stay the same. :haha:
I have an update, decided on Douglas for my LO's name. :happydance:
Still unsure on his middle name as my surname beings with G, and Douglas Oliver would just be cruel! :dohh:


----------



## emmylou92

Updated!!


----------



## ashleypauline

can't believe next month some of us could be meeting our little ones!


----------



## emmylou92

I know crazy right, i really want a natural birth, but a litte part of me is so excited to meet babyboo, that i woudnt mind a section!


----------



## BeckiiAndBump

BeckiiAndBump - 29.4.12 - :yellow: - Maisie/James


----------



## emmylou92

Updated!


----------



## MaybeP

Nope I'm still hoping for April 16th!! I think shes just small because April 16th makes the most sense since I know exactly when we conceived, which would actually put me at April 14th but it could have taken a couple days. 

I trust April 16th more and I refuse to change my ticker lol


----------



## KiwiMOM

We have a full moon on the 7th so I've got a feeling about it, just when I'm getting really angry that I've gone overdue.. WHAM :haha:


----------



## KiwiMOM

totally pointless but I can officially answer when are you due with "next month" in one minute :happydance: some of us could have our babies this month! :thumbup:


----------



## Abby_

I can't wait to be able to say that! haha. :dance:
Although, here it's 11am so i have to wait 13 hours!
And knowing my luck, i'll have a May baby.


----------



## blamesydney

Oh, I completely forgot to update, it's not a huge change, but they knocked my due date back a day a while ago.

Scarlet Raine Elizabeth Parker is due April 16th. :thumbup:


----------



## ashleypauline

ladiesss some of us could be meeting our LOs shortly!!! <3


----------



## Abby_

ashleypauline said:


> ladiesss some of us could be meeting our LOs shortly!!! <3

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## ashleypauline

Abby_ said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> ladiesss some of us could be meeting our LOs shortly!!! <3
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:Click to expand...

oh girl i know!!! i have like 19 days til im full-term!


----------



## emmylou92

I still have like 2 months gahhhh! Cant wait till we start having births though!


----------



## lovemybabaa

aprill 16th boy :) can you add it pleass :) xx


----------



## emmylou92

Updated!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I WANT MY BABY NOW :( 

Sorry, just had the urge. Lol


----------



## MaybeP

Wasn't Nade originally due in April??? And then moved to March? (Now possibly Feb!) I could be wrong? But it would be exciting to have our first birth!


----------



## emmylou92

I think nade was always due march! Could be wring though!


----------



## ashleypauline

Nade was always due march but said she though Elsie was going to be an April baby haha =]


----------



## emmylou92

Haha, think we all knew Elsie was never going to be an April baby.

I really want to know if she is here yet!


----------



## KiwiMOM

I can't believe I'm 35 weeks tomorrow! 2 weeks til term, where did the time go???


----------



## ashleypauline

i have noo idea where all this time went girlies! but i do agree!! i wish i knew if Elsie was here or not yet!! i am sure she is and i am sure Nade is soo obsessed with how amazing she is that she can't think of anything else =]. but this lack of sleep is killing meeeee


----------



## Abby_

It hardly seems like any time at all that Emma started this thread! And now we are all big and fed up. :haha:
I'm sure updating her status is at the bottom of Nade's priorities! Still stalk her facebook though.:blush:

I know what you mean about the sleep, i will get into bed at 9 and not be able to get comfortable for about 2 hours and then still wake up all through the night dying for a wee or sweating like crazy. It's not even summer and i want to melt nearly every day! :dohh:


----------



## ashleypauline

ohh noo when i mean noo sleep i mean ill get in bed at 9 and i will still be up at 2-3am...not having slept at all!


----------



## Abby_

Oh no! That's rubbish! :( I go to sleep with about a thousand pillows to support every inch of me! Have you tried that? Or a bath, baths always make me sleepy!


----------



## emmylou92

The only thing that helps me get a good night sleep is codine, but i knocks me out so i dont like taking it. 5 am i fell asleep at last night!


----------



## ashleypauline

i took benadryl at 2am this morning and slept until 6:30am...but im exhausted now so im heading to bed even though its 4 in the afternoon!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:( My itching has been keeping me awake. I'm tired all the time too x.x

:shock: can you believe how many of us are due next MONTH? O.O *runs away* Ahhh!


----------



## ashleypauline

omg i know!! i just realized i am full term in 17 days!


----------



## emmylou92

Im full term in 5 weeks! EDD is 7 weeks and i could still go another 10 weeks. So the min is a month and a week and the max is two months and 2 weeks!


----------



## KiwiMOM

full term in 2 weeks! :wacko:

I just want to move into my house before I pop :brat: we're allowed in but my parents waited until yesterday to find out what white-ware was left and so waiting on a fridge :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:dohh: Hope you get moved in and settled before she comes, Olivia! 
Personally I think it's crazy, I feel like I was JUST 15 weeks and now I only have 7ish left til my due date. That means I will have my little guy at the latest in 8 weeks :shock: 

I worked out with my doctor finally that if I go a week over due, they will skip inducing me and do a C-section (long story -.-)


----------



## emmylou92

Only 18 days until its our month Lady's!


----------



## blamesydney

Ah! Two more weeks until full term! LO, you better be in a good position, or mummy's gonna be angry. :haha:


----------



## MaybeP

11 days til full term, holy fuck, think I just about fainted with that realization


----------



## rhdr9193..x

5 days til full term :D xxx


----------



## KiwiMOM

2 days til full term :wacko:


----------



## emmylou92

Stop showing off now lady's hehe!


----------



## KiwiMOM

:haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Im going to press the PAUSE button on your pregnancys, so I can catch up! Im like practically a May mummy......:cry:


----------



## KiwiMOM

oh but this is baby #2 so you might get her before your EDD! How far along were you when Hollie came?


----------



## KiwiMOM

oh hang on! Don't you have a C-section booked any way? You'll be an april Mum for sure! :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Baby turned, and I thought about it and said I didnt want one weeks ago :) i was going to have a natural breech birth if she didnt turn :)


----------



## emmylou92

I was 41+1 with Hollie :)


----------



## rhdr9193..x

emmylou92 said:


> Im going to press the PAUSE button on your pregnancys, so I can catch up! Im like practically a May mummy......:cry:

Don't you dare  
I will hunt you down.... Lol. Your not due that long after us :D x


----------



## blamesydney

13 more days till term and yet so much to do. I knew I shouldn't have put of finishing her room so late. :dohh:


----------



## ashleypauline

midwife told me to be ready for any day now!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I Need to start babas room x


----------



## ashleypauline

rhdr9193..x said:


> I Need to start babas room x

girl get on it! lol


----------



## Mummy becks

im due the 30th April - Alfie William<3


----------



## ashleypauline

legit just randomly got exhausted so i took a nap, and i was woken up by really bad stomach cramps, and i was hot and sweaty and my back hurts really bad now =[...i wonder if this could be a sign...im still tired =[


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I know I know, I'm so unorganised. He won't be using it for quite a while.. So that's my excuse. Iv just found a site which explains how to check your own cervix (sorry if tmi) but I tried it and could feel babas head :) x


----------



## ashleypauline

share the site!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

One sec il find it again :) 

https://prepforlabor.tripod.com/id14.html

Try that one, if not just type checking your own cervix into google. It feels real strange but it was deffo baby's head that I felt, it couldn't have been anything else lol x


----------



## ashleypauline

woot! were u dilated any?


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm not sure. I'm gonna ask the midwife to check at my appointment on Friday, it's jut exciting :) 
X


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Checking your own cervix freaks me out :haha: Creeeepy lol.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

It was kinda weird, but I was intrigued lol x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Lol I just know I will freak out if I feel anything :haha: kind of "AHHHH That has to come OUT of ME? O.O" :shock:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Ha :) yeh I get what you mean. Devlin is due on my birthday :) x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Well hopefully I'll magically go into labor as a bday present ;) haha


----------



## KiwiMOM

I'm TERM today! :happydance: :happydance: was going to make homemade pasta and beef stroganoff for dinner.. what was I thinking? one very chilli filled Tikka Masala in honour of full term I think! :haha: I saw my MW yesterday and she dropped off the birth bool and had a feel of Iris, she says she's sure I won't make go to 42 weeks as LO is already huge and running out of room fast :wacko: (her philosophy is assume pregnancy is 42 weeks and anything less is a bonus :haha:) and last week she was 3/5th engaged and this week she didn't write how far down she was just that "head is well into pelvis" 

I'm getting excited, folding and unfolding all of her clothes. Have a cloth nappy workshop tonight mostly for OH's benefit and the $80 of free nappies I'll get. 

Emma, you wanted to see some cloth stash photos? I have 16 Itti Bitti D'lish, 3 GroVia, 7 Baby First and 2 Bum Rarpz, waiting on a custom Very hungry caterpillar Bum Rarpz.. I may have organised my stash by colour. :blush: 

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z444/Olivia_Barrett-Hogg/CIMG3579.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z444/Olivia_Barrett-Hogg/CIMG3381.jpg


----------



## blamesydney

Exactly 1 month until my due date! :happydance:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

36 weeks 4 days and baby is engaged :) woooppppppp :) x


----------



## ashleypauline

First april baby born!!! Jenn had Mackenzie Elise this morning!! weighing 6lbs 4oz!


----------



## emmylou92

KiwiMOM said:


> I'm TERM today! :happydance: :happydance: was going to make homemade pasta and beef stroganoff for dinner.. what was I thinking? one very chilli filled Tikka Masala in honour of full term I think! :haha: I saw my MW yesterday and she dropped off the birth bool and had a feel of Iris, she says she's sure I won't make go to 42 weeks as LO is already huge and running out of room fast :wacko: (her philosophy is assume pregnancy is 42 weeks and anything less is a bonus :haha:) and last week she was 3/5th engaged and this week she didn't write how far down she was just that "head is well into pelvis"
> 
> I'm getting excited, folding and unfolding all of her clothes. Have a cloth nappy workshop tonight mostly for OH's benefit and the $80 of free nappies I'll get.
> 
> Emma, you wanted to see some cloth stash photos? I have 16 Itti Bitti D'lish, 3 GroVia, 7 Baby First and 2 Bum Rarpz, waiting on a custom Very hungry caterpillar Bum Rarpz.. I may have organised my stash by colour. :blush:
> 
> https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z444/Olivia_Barrett-Hogg/CIMG3579.jpg
> 
> https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z444/Olivia_Barrett-Hogg/CIMG3381.jpg

Lovely stash!!!


----------



## emmylou92

Updated!


----------



## mum_erin

hi i am new here and i have just found this site. i am due april 20th with a little girl. i have a 14 month old son and i am 18. this site looks great, i wish i had found it earlier in my pregnancy.


----------



## MaybeP

Make sure you update the title to one born!!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

C'grats Kiwi! ;) 

And C'grats to Jenn, bet there are some PO'd march mums who are overdue :haha:


----------



## KiwiMOM

Congrats Jen! Hope everything went smoothly :flower: Who will be next? Ashley has my vote :haha:


----------



## KiwiMOM

also, damn right I'm/she's a watermelon! I'm freaking enormous! :haha:

:blush:I held up one of my newborn stretch and grows upside down to my belly :shock: don't do it girls!


----------



## emmylou92

I used to do that with Hollie haha!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm sure Ashley will be next too, I'm 100% certain that her baba will arrive before mine x


----------



## ashleypauline

haha i hope im next!! i actually woke up with stronger contractions todayy and ive just been pooping and feeling like im ready to vomit all night/morning today. soo maybee im close!! thank god! if not i have an appointment wednesday with my MW and im gunna see what we can do to get things going a little faster. ive been in pronominal labor for 2 weeks now...it sucks!


----------



## MaybeP

My LO has to wait at least another 8 days as I'm still working full time and still have another baby shower next Saturday. She can come Sunday though!


----------



## MaybeP

and I thought the ticker changed to a watermelon at 36 weeks :( guess I was wrong


----------



## Miss_Quirky

KiwiMOM said:


> also, damn right I'm/she's a watermelon! I'm freaking enormous! :haha:
> 
> :blush:I held up one of my newborn stretch and grows upside down to my belly :shock: don't do it girls!

:rofl: I do that with his onesies, mostly cause they are so freaking tiny I can't imagine he is that small when he feels giant. 

:coffee: Well I can guarentee I am not gonna be next anytime soon :haha: Mommytobee416 is due like a week before me but is being induced the 26th of this month though so she may be.


----------



## ashleypauline

little bean hasnt really moved at all today =/ and im still getting contractions so im wondering if maybe this is going into the "real thing"


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I want my baby :'( 
Honestly iv just sat and cried for half an hour cos I want him so bad :( I'm so bloody lonely, everyone I know is going out tonight for st Patrick's day, even tho none of them are even Irish :/ 
All my friends are either away at uni or just interested in getting pissed. OH is working and then going out after so another night all on my own :( I feel so shitty :( sorry for bringing down the mood, I just need to get it out x


----------



## ashleypauline

aww love you girlie!! <3


----------



## rhdr9193..x

It seems so sad that I'm actually looking forward to changing 20 shitty nappies a day, constantly having a baby attached to my breasts, not getting much sleep...

Time is dragging soooo much x 

Love ya too <3 x


----------



## ashleypauline

they will be here soon enough girl!!!


----------



## emmylou92

I know how you feel hun. This last leg is so long and drawn out if you have nothing else to look for ward to apart from the birth, and trust me once you go into labour you will for get how long it seemto have taken to get to that point.


----------



## Jen_xx

So sorry to the over due mommies. :( I can promise you if I could have I'd have loved (regardless the whinning) to keep Kenzie in just a bit longer. Lol I hate seeing her with tubes and stuff.

Can't wait to see all your LO's though!!! Lets go babys!!! Kenzie needs some friends now!
:hugs:

Thanks girls.
Oh and I am in agreement with Ash being next. Kaiden has been trying to make his arrival for a while now. Lol


----------



## ashleypauline

full-term!!


----------



## emmylou92

Yay!! Not long for you now!! X


----------



## ashleypauline

i woke up to more contractions today and i actually got some sleep last night!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

full term :) 
i need some sort of project to pass the time now.. but i just dont know what. 
and i realllyyyy want some sweeties. but OH wont go get me any :( x


----------



## ashleypauline

ive been getting period like cramps all day today!! :happydance: lets gooo kaidyy!


----------



## KiwiMOM

I finally have internet at my house so I'm back for real now :happydance:

As sad as it is, I'm not sure I want LO out any more! The government FINALLY sorted out my benefit payments as a pregnant person, and weirdly while they were sorting it they stopped paying me anything! Like thanks, dw about me paying rent or buying food.. I can live on air! 

And after using up all our savings last week they're paying me again but when LO gets here I have to go through the whole thing all over again..

But I'd like to have words with our good friend Braxton-Hicks. Who would want to put their name next to something so freaking annoying!?


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Yay you're back! :hugs: 

Oi, that sucks, they should get on the ball with that kind of thing >:/
Maybe she will be nice and come on out on her duedate so you still get paid :D

BH's suuuck. -.- Although now I know that real contractions suck a lot more o.o I kind of wish I didn't know that, labour scares me now!


----------



## KiwiMOM

I think I need an update! I feel like I've missed so much :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:haha: a bit. I will messege you with what's been happening.


----------



## KiwiMOM

So, I packed my OH a lunch today, he laughed at me for being "lame" and chopping up carrots and cucumber into sticks for him to eat.. and I just signed onto our online banking **not to check up on him I swear** and he bought sushi for lunch :dohh: what's the point in trying to save us money I ask? :haha:


----------



## ashleypauline

boys are dumb hahaha


----------



## emmylou92

Men, OH is a good lad, he eats up all his lunch :)


----------



## emmylou92

35 weeks today!!

2 weeks till full term, 5 weeks till EDD and uo to 7 weeks if I go over!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

My OH is pretty good.. He eats what I make him without moaning, even the bullets which were meant to be dumplings in the stew tonight, I'm nt sure what I did to them lol x


----------



## KiwiMOM

I'm not a terrible cook, he usually likes what I make.. I used to be awful though. Now I want to go to culinary school next year, who needs to finish med school? :haha:


----------



## KiwiMOM

oh, I'm 38 weeks today! Not long now til I'm in the *final countdown* 

About to go get the car seat installed :D


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm usually not too bad, but I really have no idea what happened :/ lol. 

On the plus side one more shift on Saturday then I'm finished for a year :) x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I'm an awful cook...poor OH always has to make dinner, but he has me help now and watch him so I can try to learn. Won't be fair for him to come home from work every day and then have to make dinner for us both. I can make eggs....but he always whines when I make them :haha:


----------



## KiwiMOM

So I've stopped with the irregular contractions (not that I'm complaining) and the stabby cervix pains.. I think she might be all the way engaged now because last time I had them she went from 3/5ths to 4/5ths so hoping she's all the way down now! 

How are the rest of you progressing? I want a Kaiden update from Ashley and a Devlin update from Laurel as both boys seem to be trying to escape early :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Deleted!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

38 weeks :) 
And nothing as yet, I keep getting tightenings but they don't really hurt and aren't turning into anything, heartburn is back with a vengeance though :( x


----------



## KiwiMOM

rhdr9193..x said:


> 38 weeks :)
> And nothing as yet, I keep getting tightenings but they don't really hurt and aren't turning into anything, heartburn is back with a vengeance though :( x

my heartburn has been brutal lately! And all I want to eat is spicy food! :dohh: hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## ashleypauline

well, i keep having regular contractions every 5 minutes but apparently i am not dilated yet. i am going to the drs today and hopefully will be check again and have some progress. butttt on the other hand i also have a UTI and the put me on macrobid which they apparently arent suppose to do if you are within 2 weeks of delivering because it can cause blood issues with the baby. -__- so i am off to yell at my dr now at my appointment


----------



## Miss_Quirky

KiwiMOM said:


> So I've stopped with the irregular contractions (not that I'm complaining) and the stabby cervix pains.. I think she might be all the way engaged now because last time I had them she went from 3/5ths to 4/5ths so hoping she's all the way down now!
> 
> How are the rest of you progressing? I want a Kaiden update from Ashley and a Devlin update from Laurel as both boys seem to be trying to escape early :haha:

Oh yay, not too long for you now :)

:haha: Devlin is still being mean ;) He has dropped and begun to engage, they will check my cervix again next week. I still have contractions, but they arn't what I would consider regular as I only have about three an hour every couple hours, usually around dinner time. :baby: Doc says that while she doesn't think I'll make it to my due date, I will have another few weeks before he should make his appearance (hopefully, since OH comes home in three and a half weeks).


----------



## blamesydney

Little Scarlet's ready to come out now. :dohh:
When I had to get monitored at triage, I saw all these itty bitty contractions that I never even felt, it was so wierd. Occasionally they'd go way up and I'd be like "holy crap, that can't be me!" :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

36 weeks. We had four hours of contrations at 35+6 then all day today period pains that come and go. Had MW appt yday, amd little one is 3/5 engaged, supprised me as Hollie didnt engage until labour! 

Fnger crossed April mummys dont go too over due.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:haha: I am feeling like April babies going OVERdue isn't so much the problem ;)


----------



## blamesydney

Miss_Quirky said:


> :haha: I am feeling like April babies going OVERdue isn't so much the problem ;)

Seems like they'd all rather be early! :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Stubborn little ones. I blame Devlin on being hard-headed like his daddy :haha: Seems to want it to be his way or the highway.


----------



## KiwiMOM

I'm in April in less than 24h! :happydance: My mom told me something pretty crazy last night: I'm 2nd out of 4 kids and she had my older brother, me and my youngest sibling at 39+3. She had my other little brother at 39+4 but we moved to NZ while she was pregnant with him so by dates she was 39+4 but she was actually 39+3 (in canada!) :wacko: we'll see what the 2nd of april does for me! :haha:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

They all seem to want to come early apart from mine :( ah well it's the 31st March in one hour, OHs birthday, the day i thought from the start he might come, let's see what happens haha x


----------



## mrsbailey8

Mrsbailey8 (Lauren) - April 8th- BOY- Caiden Michael


----------



## KiwiMOM

^^ welcome! You having any signs of early labour? 


I feel like I've got PMS? I've got period like cramps but not actually contracting, and I feel flustered and irritated. I haven't felt this way since... my last period :dohh:


----------



## mrsbailey8

Ive got the same! Period like cramps on and off throughout the day...i feel like my period should be coming any day now! Ive also got crazy pressure in my pelvis and bum!


----------



## KiwiMOM

hope that's a sign things are getting started.. welcome to the race :haha: At the moment I've got my money on ashleypauline (due the 9th of april) but I'm hoping my LO is going to surprise me soon


----------



## ashleypauline

so i took those meds last night that were suppose to help me sleep...knocked me out for 12hrs. woke up this morning with back pains that werent bad but as the day has gone on the back pains have gotten worse, working their way down to my legs, and now i have stomach cramps on top of everything. i want to take the second dose of sleeping meds tonight and get more sleep but i am afraid if this is the start of labor i wont wake up =/


----------



## KiwiMOM

from what I've heard, you won't sleep through labour :haha: I'd take them personally as you might get to sleep through the yucky part of not being dilated enough for them to keep you in.


----------



## ashleypauline

thats probably what ill do then! i def need more sleep!! i just feel exhausted!


----------



## KiwiMOM

It's weird, I'm either totally exhausted needing to take a nap or I have so much energy I want to go for long walks and organise everything.. but I'm sleeping so badly at night now and my dog has been really aggressive lately, barking at everything that moves outside our house so she doesn't let me get much sleep either.


----------



## ashleypauline

i know how you feel girlie!! right now the pressure has gotten really bad in my pelvis area...bleh i am starting to feel like complete shit again


----------



## BrytniJo

Hey everyone! I just want to say that I will be completely jealous of the next girl to go into labor. I feel like it should be any time now, but it's probably more hope than anything! :blush:


----------



## KiwiMOM

Oh my mom just came round (she's an OB) and had a feel of my tummy.. she says LO is totally engaged :happydance:


----------



## ashleypauline

contractions all day today...please let this be it!


----------



## KiwiMOM

lots of contractions, lots of show, lots of nipple leakage. I'm miserable! :haha: at least it will be over soon, lets see how many april fools babies we can get!


----------



## ashleypauline

lets not talk about nipple leakage...i changed my shirt 2 times last night because they completely soaked my shirt! that never happened before!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

IT'S APRIL :D xxxx


----------



## KiwiMOM

better make that 2 born! Iris arrived at 8pm, april fools day :happydance:


----------



## ashleypauline

midwife told me to speed my contractions up to take castor oil and that ill have a baby by tonight. soo my cousin gave me tasteless and odorless castor oil and im off to do it.


----------



## tiffffx

^^ good luck!!


----------



## MaybeP

KiwiMOM said:


> better make that 2 born! Iris arrived at 8pm, april fools day :happydance:

I am SO happy for you!! I hope you're having fun bonding with your baby girl :)


I'm having period type cramping in my lower back and its spreading to my upper thighs but not affecting my bump at all. I'm also having quite a few BH an hour so maybe this is the start of something but I'm not holding out too much hope considering my OB moved my dates to April 28 :dohh: I'm hoping to prove her wrong but at the same time I need at least a week to get everything done around the apartment! We got the bathroom done on the weekend and I took down all the wallpaper in the kitchen but it still needs to be painted and then I need to take down the wallpaper in our bedroom and paint that as well. I'm really hoping we can get those last 2 rooms done cause god knows when we'll have time after she's born


----------



## Miss_Quirky

MaybeP- Back ache and period-like cramping began with me shortly before he dropped and began to engage, I'll find out wednesday how he's doing. Hope your LO is moving along :flower:


Full Term :) And Devlin's stuff is almost totally set up! :happydance: my dampened spirits have been brightened today by that at least. We won't be setting up a lot of stuff til we move to our own place (he won't need a lot of it for a while and we intend on moving before he is 3 months).


----------



## emmylou92

Congrats.


----------



## KiwiMOM

How's everyone else progressing?


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Everyone seems to be progressing apart from me :( 
Had about 2 hours of irregular contractions last night and night before, but that's it x


----------



## KiwiMOM

rhdr9193..x said:


> Everyone seems to be progressing apart from me :(
> Had about 2 hours of irregular contractions last night and night before, but that's it x

That happened to me in the very last days!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm nt getting my hopes up for anything atm lol. X


----------



## blamesydney

Lost my bloody show last night, and been cramping ever since! :wacko:


----------



## ashleypauline

my midwife wanted so badly to be able to induce me tonight after my appointment and cant =[. my cervix isnt soft enough and she told me that inducing me when its this hard still isnt okay. she said it would be like taking a magic marker, drawing a line across my stomach and sending me to the OR


----------



## MaybeP

Miss_Quirky said:


> MaybeP- Back ache and period-like cramping began with me shortly before he dropped and began to engage, I'll find out wednesday how he's doing. Hope your LO is moving along :flower:
> 
> 
> Full Term :) And Devlin's stuff is almost totally set up! :happydance: my dampened spirits have been brightened today by that at least. We won't be setting up a lot of stuff til we move to our own place (he won't need a lot of it for a while and we intend on moving before he is 3 months).

She's been fully engaged for the past 2 weeks and I've already lost a huge glob of mucous plug so I don't think thats why. My OH gave me an enema last night :blush: and the contractions let up completely so I think I was just really backed up ahaha oh well, if I do go into labour soon atleast I know I had a clear out! ahahaha :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:dohh: Well maybe LO will get their rear in gear anyway :haha: Besides, taking the pressure off may be helpful regardless.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

KiwiMOM said:


> How's everyone else progressing?

I am SO uncomfortable. :wacko: I almost wish I'd go into labour if OH is here or not just so I can finally stop being in pain. I've been rocking on my yoga ball to try to relieve the pressure but it's not quite working.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Iv been in such a grump today it's ridiculous. Belly has been cramping up on and off, iv just slept for two hours tho so it isn't labour. I'm about to go to the supermarket, and get so much crap abd just stuff my face, that might cheer me up a bit x


----------



## Abby_

So jealous of you girls having something going on! All I've had is my bump drop down!!! So sure I'm going to be overdue. :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ You never know though, maybe you'll have him early and my little bugger will decide to be stubborn and stay put. :haha:


----------



## Abby_

I think because I'm so ready to get him out, he'll stay in for as long as he can! I got excited a while ago as I started to get sharp pains, however pretty sure it was just him lying on a nerve! :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Update on me- 1cm dialated, 70% effaced as of this morning O.O

Not looking like this one wants to wait for Daddy!


----------



## blamesydney

Induction on Tuesday. :flower:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Is this a yay moment? :hugs: Everything okay?


----------



## blamesydney

Posting a thread now. :thumbup:


----------



## ashleypauline

lost my mucus plug last night and it had blood in it. and ive been cramping all day today but thats it. besides just feeling kinda off =/. looks like ill be going overdue!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Just been feelin off all day, but nothing as yet :( I'm gonna still be here in 2 weeks I know it :( x


----------



## KiwiMOM

I felt "off" from 2 days before I went into labour.. don't get too down girls! And ashley, Mucous plug and blood is a great sign!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Goodluck you two :) Ashley, I don't think you have too much longer imo :haha:

Urg, I am SO uncomfortable! I feel so bruised, I woke up wondering if tiny elves beat me with bats in the middle of the night. :( On one hand I REALLY want OH to be home...but I am so done being pregnant. -.-


----------



## ashleypauline

im pretty sure ill be pregnant forever lol. like really...he is never coming out lol, ive accepted it lol


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I know right. I feel huge, he's gonna be there forever x


----------



## Abby_

Last night i came to terms with the fact no matter what i try to do, he will come out when he wants. I think if i tried any of the 'old wives tales' and they failed, i'd be even more upset. :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Pretty much. I think old wives' tales are really just to encourage them if they are already ready, if they arn't then they won't budge.

Me and OH had the stupidest. fight. EVER. last night, so at the moment if Devlin is ready then fine :haha:


----------



## Abby_

Yeah exactly. The only thing i'll be doing is eating loads of pineapple, but only because i'm addicted to it, nothing to do with encouraging labour!

Oh dear! Hope you're okay? :hugs:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I would love pineapple, but I can't eat it :( If it's cooked so it's not as acidic then I can, but raw or in juice...nope. It makes my tongue peel 

Yeah things are fine. He mistook something I said and is still mad at me and being really pissy today. And honestly, I am finding it really hard to care right now considering that the first time I'd heard from him all week was yesterday afternoon -.- I mean I'd like him to be here with us, but if LO comes early then he does.


----------



## Abby_

Sounds like it's his time of the month or something! I'm sure as annoying as he is being, you'd still love him to be there. :hugs:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I am so sick of being pregnant, my due date is tomorrow and still nothing :( x


----------



## ashleypauline

i woke up with contractions :happydance: but i doubt its anything haha


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Abby_ said:


> Sounds like it's his time of the month or something! I'm sure as annoying as he is being, you'd still love him to be there. :hugs:

:haha: I guess. He offhandedly apologized last night. Yeah, I'd be incredibly sad if he wasn't able to make it, I am just really sick of being pregnant.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

rhdr9193..x said:


> I am so sick of being pregnant, my due date is tomorrow and still nothing :( x

Maybe LO will surprise you? :hugs:

Hope he gets a move on quickly


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Hmmm so do I :) I think OH is a bit sick of my constant moaning lol x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:haha: My parents are quite sick of me complaining, they are the ones who have to hear it all day. 

Oi! So OH/FOB/whatever he wants to be called -.- texted me today and we talked a bit, then I found out that the job with his stepdad didn't pan out. :wacko: I am annoyed he didn't tell me this LAST WEEK. he also didn't mention that he and his younger sister got into a huge fight (I found out through his other sister, who I am sort of friends with). I am just tired of being left out of everything because I am far away :| 

So now I am back to stressing about my insurance, where we will live (stepdad is still having a cow about us living here once LO is here), and how we are gonna pay for a place to rent. -.- 
Okay, mini-rant over. 

Also, my stomach hurts again Dx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Something might be happening :) 
Had diarohea all day, and a ridiculous amount of discharge. sorry tmi. And then started cramping so had a bath, which hasn't helped XD 
Maybe my little man is gonna suprise me on my due date :) eeeekkkk x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:happydance: Oh yay, goodluck!


----------



## MaybeP

Wow every day at this point seems to last a week! I can't move without lightning pains in my vagina, its terrible!

On one hand we stil have a lot to get done. We hav a to do list and we plan to get like 3 things done off it each day and by the end of the day we won't have even finished one thing. I made the mistake of starting our kitchen that was covered in wallpaper - big mistake, 3 layers of wallpaper later and our wall is filled with holes that the wallpaper was covering up so now we're into doing drywall repairs and then each layer of compound takes a day to dry so our toaster and microwave is in our bedroom, fridge, stove, washer and dryer just in the middle of our kitchen and our diningroom is filled with utensils and random things making the rest of our apartment an absolute mess. I feel so disorganised and no amount of nesting can make it better until it's all painted and put back together. So I at least hope she waits until we're done the kitchen - no way we're going to get to our bedroom which I was really hoping for but I'm not starting another wallpaper job before shes here, my OH would absolutely kill me!

On the other hand his parents and 2 sisters booked flights to come see the baby - they get here on my due date, at which point I could very easily still be pregnant meaning no family bonding time before they're here which really stresses me out. I don't want to be trying to establish breast feeding with his dad constantly over my shoulder. Our apartment definitely isn't big enough for 6 people plus a newborn so I wasn't sure how I was going to cope and now I'm terrified because there will be no adjusting BEFORE she's here. I'm going to explain this to my doctor and BEG her to induce me on the Monday before they get here - it would at least give us 3-4 days to get used to having a newborn but I doubt my doctor will do that. She's a very firm believer in a baby will come when a baby is ready. 

Something I WOULD be nervous about with inducing, and thismay sound ridiculous, but if they induced me on the 16th she would be an Aries but what if she wasn't ready to come til the 22nd? In which case she would be a Taurus and I would be throwing off her horoscope majorly?? What if that sets her up for disaster because shes a Taurus stuck in an Aries body?

Now I think I'm just going insane with the amount thats on my mind! What totally blows my mind is that in a maximum of 21 days both my OH and I will be parents. Insane

I should have just made a new thread with this monstrosity of a post but whatever.

I hope the other April mommas and mommas-to-be are coping well, love you


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Awe, I am sorry :( urg family can be REALLY Stressful, and sadly are stubborn and don't understand the overwhelming feeling of having them around. I got really lucky, and my grandma said she understands because OH's family is HUGE that they will wait until we are home and things have calmed down (My grandmother is the iron fist of my dad's family, thank god). 

Ick, can you call your landlord or something and say "WTF is this?" :shrug: maybe they will feel for you and help sort the kitchen out? Goodluck!

Eh, she will be whatever she will be astrology wise. There are SO many other factors, she could be a Taurus who acts just like an Aries if she has a lot in her chart, the planetary alignments will make sure of that even if you get induced :haha:

If you like I can do her full chart once she comes? :) I would be happy to do so.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

He didn't suprise me, I'm still waiting lol x


----------



## ashleypauline

kaiden is never coming. the end.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Aw, your LO's will come when they're ready. Hopefully they won't keep you waiting too much longer though :hugs:


----------



## blamesydney

Scarlet Raine Elizabeth Parker was born April 10, 2012, 8 pounds 1 ounce at 5:09 :thumbup:


----------



## KiwiMOM

congrats! :happydance:


----------



## ashleypauline

heading into the drs now =[. im still bleeding, my entire bump is sore and i cant move, as well as my lower back. and kaiden hasnt moved =[


----------



## Abby_

ashleypauline said:


> heading into the drs now =[. im still bleeding, my entire bump is sore and i cant move, as well as my lower back. and kaiden hasnt moved =[

Hope you're okay lovely ! :hugs:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Oliver was born 11th April 2011 at 09.55, 7lb 10.5 oz x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Congrats! 

Eeks, hope things are okay Ashley! :( Keep us updated, worried bout you!


----------



## ashleypauline

well the bleeding was my mucus plug/bloody show...im also more thinned but not dilated more than a 1. been having contractions like crazy all night now but im doubting anything will come from it. ill be here til im 42 weeks!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Phew! Well hopefully not, I know sometimes it should be a bit but if you had your show then you shouldn't be TOO much longer, eh?


----------



## ashleypauline

eric's mom looked it up and having your show means it could be hours, days, or weeks ughhh


----------



## KiwiMOM

Congrats on Oliver! 

And Ashley, you're making progress, try not to be too down. He'll be here before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Urg I've been having more contractions tonight than usual. Doubt it means anything though.


----------



## emmylou92

Have we just had 3 April babys born?


----------



## emmylou92

4, think im up to date.

Congrats all!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Losing more of my plug, I'm sure that's what it is now. :dohh: Guessing that means I am continuing to dilate, will find out on Monday how much.


----------



## 060509.x

I have an update. Yesterday (the 12th) at 7:09AM my little bambino was born weighing 6lb7oz!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Congrats! :D


----------



## emmylou92

Congrats!


----------



## emmylou92

Weird...so far all the girls that have been born have come early amd the one boy thats been born was late!!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I am hoping that's not a theme with these boys :/ 

I got told I am in slow labour today..Which can last another week or two I guess.


----------



## 060509.x

Wow that is weird! They do say boys are stubborn!


----------



## ashleypauline

Miss_Quirky said:


> I am hoping that's not a theme with these boys :/
> 
> I got told I am in slow labour today..Which can last another week or two I guess.

i've been in "slow labor" for 6 weeks...it can last a really long time!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

ashleypauline said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping that's not a theme with these boys :/
> 
> I got told I am in slow labour today..Which can last another week or two I guess.
> 
> i've been in "slow labor" for 6 weeks...it can last a really long time!Click to expand...

-.- lame. 
I hate pregnancy. :dohh:


----------



## ashleypauline

whats even more lovelyy is now i have swollen ankles, seeing spots, and have a migraine. my life just gets better by the moment!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I already have the swollen feet/ankles and spots :/ Doctor says it's due to my anemia. -.-


----------



## Abby_

I've said goodbye to my feet, and hello to tree trunks. :( Even had to buy new shoes today because the others cut into me!!! :cry:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ :hugs:


----------



## ashleypauline

im beyond pissed right now..and about to write a thread as to why!


----------



## emmylou92

Well, apart from my spd im feeling fab!! Really this is the best I have felt since 29 weeks. 

But thats because i can see the end now, i know i will go into labour eventually with the help of a sweep, doubt it will happen before then, but thats a max of 3 weeks. I dont think i will need inducing, due to this being my second and i didnt need it with my first!


----------



## tiffffx

still here wishing my baby would come now :/


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Yep, definitely lost the rest of my plug today. :shock: still having contractions today...hmm.


----------



## ashleypauline

im having actual painful contractions...doubt its anything but im sending myself :dust:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Goodluck!


----------



## Soon5kids

@Ashleypauline.....I hope everything goes well for you. I have been pulling for you since you got your BFP and now your almost having your lil man. I hope he comes soon! :flower: Oh and good luck to all you April mommies!


----------



## ashleypauline

the painful contractions left...FML! im so done. with everything!!! im having the worst week ever!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:( Well, maybe they will wake you up tonight and have you rushing to the hospital? :)

You can't be pregnant forever at least...But as uncomfortable as I am the last two weeks, it must be really awful going overdue! :hugs:


----------



## ashleypauline

in like 4hrs i will be a week overdue. no induction date. no appointment. nothing! my FOB is sucking ASS right now and i dont even want him near me. UGHHHH life sucks!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:( Ouch. Do you have a birthing ball or a small yoga ball? I've found that works best to encourage LO to move down against my cervix. Which after two weeks of very slow labour, anything to encourage him is great -.-

If you don't, make FOB be useful and go get you one :haha:


----------



## ashleypauline

we havent talked in 3 days =/


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Ouch :( I am sorry. Make someone else be useful? :D


----------



## ashleypauline

i have a ball i just have 0 motivation. watching beauty and the beast while eating ice in bed sounds better lol


----------



## BrytniJo

Update! My little boy was born the 14th at 2:45am weighing 7 lb 14 oz. Introducing to the world Mr. Raeynn Orion.:happydance:

Hang in there Ashley, all the overdue stress and pains are so worth the outcome. :thumbup:


----------



## Soon5kids

ashleypauline said:


> in like 4hrs i will be a week overdue. no induction date. no appointment. nothing! my FOB is sucking ASS right now and i dont even want him near me. UGHHHH life sucks!

Can't you get your dr. to strip your membranes.? That really helped me with my son. Hang in there. It will all be over soon and you will be holding your lil man staring at his beautiful face. :hugs:


----------



## MaybeP

Avery Lynn Elizabeth made her way into the world on April 15 at 10:21pm weighing 6lbs 5 oz. On thursday I was 2-3cm and my ob said i would go into labour that night or the next so when i hadnt by sunday i got frusterated and got my mom to bring me castor oil, which i used 4 tbsp of to make a milkshake. 1 hour later contractions were 4 to 5 minutes apart. when we got to the hospital i went from 4cm to 8cm in 2 hours and i pushed for a total of 11 minutes so for those of you whose doctors think are ready and are just waiting for labour to begin i would highly recommend it!!!


----------



## ashleypauline

i tried castor oil TWICE...nothing lol


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Congrats! :D 
I will keep that in mind after this week, I'm almost 100% effaced, but dilating super slowly.


----------



## emmylou92

Updated ! Congrats!


----------



## ashleypauline

UPDATE: my dad has to leave for a week and a half saturday because of business which means he will be missing Kaiden's birth. I called my dr's last night and they switched my appointment to today and scheduled me for a tentative induction on friday!!! tentative because depending on how my appointment goes i could be induced anywhere from today right after my appointment - fridayy!!! and i started having bad contractions last night so i am hoping when i go today im already starting to dilate to make it that much easier!!! send me luck ladies!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Good Luck Ashley :) 
Really hope they induce you ASAP :) 
I keep checking on here to see if uv had him xxx


----------



## blamesydney

Ah, so happy to see so many people having their babies! :flower:


----------



## ashleypauline

Kaiden is here!! April 21, 2012 8lbs 2oz 20 and 3/4 inches long


----------



## Abby_

Dougie arrived on the 22nd April at 5:20pm weighing 8lbs 3oz. :)


----------

